# To Suzanne Long - Fibro newsletter #



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

Hi Suzanne - someone lent me a copy of the Fibromyalgia newsletter a year ago and I lost it - I remember it was excellent and worth publishing the 800 number here for everyone to read - Would you mind?


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Suzsanne, I too was wanting some info on the Fibro Newsletter you mentioned in another post.Who, What, Where, Etc.?Thanks in advance fo the info.Rose


----------

